# General > Sport >  Wick & District Summer Pool League - Week 6

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Wick & District Summer Pool League - Week 6*


Ryan Carter's Camps Bar "2" side have moved to the top of the Wick & District Summer Pool League, after winning 6-4 in their top of the table clash against Retro "1".   George Smith and Andrew Edwards helped their Retro team take a 2-0 lead, but the Camps side won four in a row to go 4-2 up.   [Read Full Article]

----------

